# Jabs over 55 now...



## st3v3 (Mar 6, 2021)

Book at:









						Book or manage a coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccination
					

Use this service to book a coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccination or manage your appointments.




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## mark61 (Mar 6, 2021)

Just got my invitation through.
Must be well ahead of schedule, thought I'd have another month to umm and ahhh


----------



## mickymost (Mar 6, 2021)

Just got my invitation letter but it's for Hubs 20 plus miles away.Mrs had hers up the road 5 miles at community centre


----------



## mickymost (Mar 6, 2021)

If one doesn't rush to book at Hub will the local centre run by local Gp contact me?


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 6, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Just got my invitation letter but it's for Hubs 20 plus miles away.Mrs had hers up the road 5 miles at community centre



What about if you follow the link I posted?

Or is that what the letter says anyway?


----------



## mickymost (Mar 6, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> What about if you follow the link I posted?
> 
> Or is that what the letter says anyway?



Just takes you to hubs


----------



## 1807truckman (Mar 6, 2021)

On the day I got my letter my wife got a phone call from GP to book her appointment at the local vaccination centre, I waited over a week to see if the GP would ring me before booking my jab online at a vaccination centre just over 10 miles away, my local vaccination centre is 2 miles away.


----------



## Wully (Mar 6, 2021)

You need to be registered with a GP surgery in England to use this service.  I’ll keep my opinion on this simple…… bollocks !


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 6, 2021)

Wully said:


> You need to be registered with a GP surgery in England to use this service.  I’ll keep my opinion on this simple…… bollocks !



Fancy moving Wully? lol


----------



## Wully (Mar 6, 2021)

Not for all the vaccine in the world. I just thought that we had the one NHS now seems we have the ENHS.. WNHS and a SNHS. and in Glasgow we have the Slow SNHS.


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 6, 2021)

Wully said:


> now seems we have the ENHS.. WNHS and a SNHS. and in Glasgow we have the Slow SNHS.



It's f'kin daft Wully.


----------



## Wully (Mar 6, 2021)

Its all over the place up here Steve they’ve lost the plot. I’d love to tell you what I really think about it but I’ve had a few posts removed lately for getting too politically wound up.


----------



## Jean (Mar 6, 2021)

Glasgow vaccines are dictated by the supply from the manufactures, the last few weeks the Astra Zeneca vaccine has been delayed because of a manufacturing problem. Not political just simply that. Vaccine availability will pick up again in the next few weeks. The people behind delivering this vaccine are bursting a gut to make it happen. If procedures fail at manufacturing there is nothing can be done. Hope this clarifies things .


----------



## 2cv (Mar 6, 2021)

Jean said:


> Glasgow vaccines are dictated by the supply from the manufactures, the last few weeks the Astra Zeneca vaccine has been delayed because of a manufacturing problem. Not political just simply that. Vaccine availability will pick up again in the next few weeks. The people behind delivering this vaccine are bursting a gut to make it happen. If procedures fail at manufacturing there is nothing can be done. Hope this clarifies things .



What a miracle then that in England they are at least a month ahead, despite the vaccines being scrupulously shared equally between the four nations according to population. How good it would be to go online and get an appointment.
Edited to add that despite being vulnerable and still a while to a jab I’m still very grateful that the UK have progressed with  vaccinations much quicker than virtually anywhere else in the world.


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 6, 2021)

Jean said:


> Glasgow vaccines are dictated by the supply from the manufactures,



How would you explain England having done all clinically vulnerable, and now on the 56+ group?


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 6, 2021)

2cv said:


> Edited to add that despite being vulnerable and still a while to a jab I’m still very grateful that the UK have progressed with  vaccinations much quicker than virtually anywhere else in the world.



You're a good bloke Bill, and I hope you get vaccinated soon.


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 7, 2021)

mickymost said:


> If one doesn't rush to book at Hub will the local centre run by local Gp contact me?


someone i know had invite letter  \\\phoned for appt..they gave him one 20 odd miles away........i told him to call up and request local one...which he did ...the appt was then 19 march..........next day he either got a phone call from gp or a letter saying appt made at local hub for next day.........i would say call gp.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 7, 2021)

mickymost said:


> If one doesn't rush to book at Hub will the local centre run by local Gp contact me?



Ditto what Trixie says.

But I'm unsure about GP surgeries at the minute?

Some may not be giving first vaccines any more where areas have moved rapidly down the group/age lists, and vaccinations moved to hubs only, or at least as first offering?

Someone posted not so long ago that this was the case in their area, but can't remember who or which thread, so don't know whether this is true or not?
 

I'm 9 weeks away from my second vaccine, that's if they give it bang on 12 weeks after the first. Who knows? 

Neil's mother is getting her second Pfizer vaccine *14 weeks* after her first, sometime in April, but guessing that will be down to the fact that the second UK delivery of Pfizer wasn't due until April anyway. Guessing the first Pfizer vaccines have been used up now, or are still waiting to be used in whatever part of the country they were delivered to initially.


----------



## Fazerloz (Mar 7, 2021)

runnach said:


> I have just this minute went back to ScotGov covid calculator. See below for detail for my age @ 64.
> 
> "This calculator estimates where you are in the queue to receive a Covid vaccine. It is based on the proportion of people vaccinated since December 8 - the government have vowed that all adults will be offered the first dose by July 31.
> Updated to latest figures, including the additional people newly identified with multiple risk factors that make them more vulnerable to Covid-19
> ...



What excuses do  they trot out for such a miserable daily jab rate.  Are they only doing it  part time.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 7, 2021)

Feck i dont know what they put in mine but i think im on the way out.


----------



## Fazerloz (Mar 7, 2021)

Wully said:


> Not for all the vaccine in the world. I just thought that we had the one NHS now seems we have the ENHS.. WNHS and a SNHS. and in Glasgow we have the Slow SNHS.


It has been that way for a long time now each area decides how it spends it's money. eg Free prescriptions in Scotland and Wales whilst in England it is £9.15 per item. Which rapidly adds up.


----------



## Millmoll (Mar 7, 2021)

Please don’t ring GP surgeries directly- bombarded by calls about vaccine ! 
you will be contacted when it’s your time .


----------



## witzend (Mar 7, 2021)

1807truckman said:


> On the day I got my letter my wife got a phone call from GP to book her appointment at the local vaccination centre, I waited over a week to see if the GP would ring me before booking my jab online at a vaccination centre just over 10 miles away, my local vaccination centre is 2 miles away.


We had exactly the same  But when I phoned to book mine I asked about the wife they just said bring her alone with you same appointment when we arrived no problems went in together


----------



## alcam (Mar 7, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> How would you explain England having done all clinically vulnerable, and now on the 56+ group?


NHS figures as of 3rd March in Scotland . 50-54 years old 24.7% vaccinated . 55-59 years old 30.2% vaccinated


----------



## Fazerloz (Mar 7, 2021)

runnach said:


> If one is gullible enough to believe their rhetoric, they are doing a marvelous job getting the vaccine out there to the people of Scotland.


How can they trot out such crap when everybody can see how its going in England. Someone needs their arse kicking.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 7, 2021)

Millmoll said:


> Please don’t ring GP surgeries directly- bombarded by calls about vaccine !
> you will be contacted when it’s your time .



I wasn't contacted, even after receiving letter which *specifically stated in black and white* that GP would contact me.

After waiting and checking with other friends who are with same GP surgery and in same "cohort" as myself, I eventually phoned GP as obvious something not quite right. Turns out I had "fallen through the gap"!

The advice is to go through the 119 phone line, online and book with local hubs.
That's fine for most people and should be the way to go, but worth noting the systems aren't foolproof.


----------



## colinm (Mar 7, 2021)

I also 'fell through the gap', whereas BiL who is 10 years younger and heart problems was rang by GP.
Four of the family have been through the website, nice and simple, if you are eligible it will let you see dates and venues, not all are necessarily closest, but in 8 bookings (first and second) only one (gf) was at a hub further away, and that was only a 15 minute drive.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 7, 2021)

I've tried to understand why Scotland is so far behind, and read an article in the Spectator which I won't link to as it gives political reasons. However it does say that some of the delay is procedural, so here's that section;

"The issues Scotland is facing could well date back to health policy decisions made before the pandemic. For all their controversy, Andrew Lansley's NHS reforms made during the Coalition years have stood England in good stead for a mass vaccination programme by empowering GPs. 

But the situation north of the border is more confusing. Scottish GPs face labyrinthine layers of bureaucracy when it comes to getting hold of vaccines. First, they have to approach their regional health board who passes on the information to NHS Scotland's National Procurement service, which then advises its 'distribution partner', healthcare firm Movianto. According to Scotland's 'vaccine deployment plan', 'once stock is released for ordering, the distribution partner inputs the GP orders on to their ordering system'. The vaccines are then typically delivered only once a week to GP surgeries. Confused? So am I. With so many hurdles between the GPs and the doses, it’s little wonder the rollout has been so slow."

Not the whole story, but does go some way to explain the slowness.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Mar 7, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Book at:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahem.
It's 56 and over. not 55.


----------



## alcam (Mar 7, 2021)

2cv said:


> I've tried to understand why Scotland is so far behind, and read an article in the Spectator which I won't link to as it gives political reasons. However it does say that some of the delay is procedural, so here's that section;
> 
> "The issues Scotland is facing could well date back to health policy decisions made before the pandemic. For all their controversy, Andrew Lansley's NHS reforms made during the Coalition years have stood England in good stead for a mass vaccination programme by empowering GPs.
> 
> ...


Certainly was slower in Scotland initially maybe (maybe not) due to concentration on care home residents . 
Percentage figures in Scotland are certainly higher than the other countries at present .
Not sure if your article explains that ?


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Mar 7, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> someone i know had invite letter  \\\phoned for appt..they gave him one 20 odd miles away........i told him to call up and request local one...which he did ...the appt was then 19 march..........next day he either got a phone call from gp or a letter saying appt made at local hub for next day.........i would say call gp.



I had my jab on Thursday, just over 20 miles away.
Local depends on where you live. To us that counts as local.
Abergavenny would have been a lot closer but as we're just over the border we have to go to an English one - ridiculous.


----------



## barryd (Mar 7, 2021)

Whats going on here?  The next category was originally 55 and over as it says on the title of this thread but if you go into the site its now 56 and over! Im 55!


----------



## colinm (Mar 7, 2021)

barryd said:


> Whats going on here?  The next category was originally 55 and over as it says on the title of this thread but if you go into the site its now 56 and over! Im 55!


Your comments on OAL haven't gone unnoticed, now you are being made to pay.


----------



## barryd (Mar 7, 2021)

colinm said:


> Your comments on OAL haven't gone unnoticed, now you are being made to pay.



Do you think the government have changed the goal posts just to piss me off?  Thats quite possible actually


----------



## Fazerloz (Mar 7, 2021)

As far as the Scots are concerned there can be no excuses really.They have known for a long time a mass vaccination programme was coming at some point, yet were totally unprepared.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Mar 7, 2021)

barryd said:


> Whats going on here?  The next category was originally 55 and over as it says on the title of this thread but if you go into the site its now 56 and over! Im 55!


It said 56+ on the news this morning. It went exactly the same with the last one. It didn't go down in 5 year increments like they originally listed. It was 65 & over, then 64 & over then 60 & over.


----------



## 1807truckman (Mar 7, 2021)

witzend said:


> We had exactly the same  But when I phoned to book mine I asked about the wife they just said bring her alone with you same appointment when we arrived no problems went in together


When I mentioned getting mine done at the same time I was told only my wife could get hers, that's why I eventually booked online, guess it depends on the surgeries policy.


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 7, 2021)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Ahem.
> It's 56 and over. not 55.



What do you think over 55 means? (The thread title)


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 7, 2021)

barryd said:


> 55 and over as it says on the title of this thread



No, thread title says over 55.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Mar 7, 2021)

55 & 2 days?


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 7, 2021)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Over 55, Sorry, I didn't read it properly.



Fixed your post for you


----------



## TeamRienza (Mar 7, 2021)

If you are 55 you are in your 56th year. 

Davy


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 7, 2021)

TeamRienza said:


> If you are 55 you are in your 56th year.
> 
> Davy



Correct. You're still not over 55 years old though. You're 55.


----------



## alcam (Mar 7, 2021)

Yet 30+% of 60-64 year olds have already been vaccinated in Scotland as of 5th March?
Not a calculation actual vaccinations


----------



## 2cv (Mar 7, 2021)

alcam said:


> Yet 30+% of 60-64 year olds have already been vaccinated in Scotland as of 5th March?
> Not a calculation actual vaccinations



No problem with that, perhaps NHS or key workers. It’s the remaining population that are weeks behind other parts of the UK. If you care to look I have posted elsewhere a partial explanation, omitting any political elements.
Edited to add post #33.


----------



## alcam (Mar 8, 2021)

2cv said:


> No problem with that, perhaps NHS or key workers. It’s the remaining population that are weeks behind other parts of the UK. If you care to look I have posted elsewhere a partial explanation, omitting any political elements.
> Edited to add post #33.


The article you quoted was 4 weeks old and the only stat they used was not up to date
30% of 60+ year olds are NHS workers ?
Seems unlikely
I'm quoting actual NHS figures and according to them Scotland has vaccinated a higher percentage . 
I'm sure there are individual cases (such as , maybe , yours) where people have missed out Haven't seen any stats saying we are weeks behind . 
What percentage of 60+ have been vaccinated in England , Wales ?


----------



## 2cv (Mar 8, 2021)

alcam said:


> The article you quoted was 4 weeks old and the only stat they used was not up to date
> 30% of 60+ year olds are NHS workers ?
> Seems unlikely
> I'm quoting actual NHS figures and according to them Scotland has vaccinated a higher percentage .
> ...



Any person over 60 in England can book a vaccination within days (as can anyone over 55). In Scotland the estimated date for a 61 year old is 12th to 30th April. Whatever statistics are drummed up this means that at present to get a jab in Scotland means being at least 6 weeks behind England, that is indisputable if unpalatable.
The article quoted in the earlier post was indeed written 4 weeks ago, but it’s explanation of the non political part of the problem mentioned is still equally applicable.


----------



## colinm (Mar 8, 2021)

2cv said:


> Any person over 60 in England can book a vaccination within days (as can anyone over 55). In Scotland the estimated date for a 61 year old is 12th to 30th April. Whatever statistics are drummed up this means that at present to get a jab in Scotland means being at least 6 weeks behind England, that is indisputable if unpalatable.
> The article quoted in the earlier post was indeed written 4 weeks ago, but it’s explanation of the non political part of the problem mentioned is still equally applicable.


Here's the situation with our wider family, we have been proactive in ensuring we get jab ASAP, it will give an indication as to rest of England.
All 65+ and clinically vulnerable have had jab.
Right now 60+ are having jab.
56+ are all booked in, first one gets jab next week.


----------



## barryd (Mar 8, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> No, thread title says over 55.



Oddly someone must be monitoring this thread at the NHS and being an important Rock Star both our appointments came through this morning for next week!!  Me Monday in Barnard Castle and Michelle Tuesday near Darlington.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 8, 2021)

barryd said:


> Oddly someone must be monitoring this thread at the NHS and being an important Rock Star both our appointments came through this morning for next week!!  Me Monday in Barnard Castle and Michelle Tuesday near Darlington.



Spooky, very glad to say that after contacting the helpline again Susie now has a jab booked. It’s 3 weeks away so still over a month behind England, but much better than the up to two months later originally forecast. This thread seems to work.


----------



## Admin (Mar 8, 2021)

*Last warning...*

*Stop posting political, judgemental or blame post or I will ban Coronavirus completely again!*


----------



## alcam (Mar 8, 2021)

2cv said:


> Any person over 60 in England can book a vaccination within days (as can anyone over 55). In Scotland the estimated date for a 61 year old is 12th to 30th April. Whatever statistics are drummed up this means that at present to get a jab in Scotland means being at least 6 weeks behind England, that is indisputable if unpalatable.
> The article quoted in the earlier post was indeed written 4 weeks ago, but it’s explanation of the non political part of the problem mentioned is still equally applicable.


Figures in Scotland for 65-69 yearold is 96% vaccinated , 60-64 group 42% . Not drummed up , NHS source . I would emphasise these are the figures for those vaccinated not booking arrangements . 
I think your 6 week figure is disputable as it appears to be based on an online calculator not actual vaccinations ? I know I did use one if these calculators for myself and it was out by 2 months 
The article did explain what appears to be an extremely clumsy system . My point was re the date of the article was that the relative figures have changed dramatically since it was written . The only figure quoted in the article was , as I recall , already out of date at time of publication .
No idea what the comparable figures for other countries are ? Genuinely interested , even though not a race , it provides some local interest
I know , at present , the supply of vaccines to Britain are down at present but they are expected to be back up again soon .


----------



## Admin (Mar 8, 2021)

runnach said:


> Is it not good to hear from others from all over the UK their experiences, whether + or -. At least those of us of an age can learn from others, and we too, have information to move forward towards getting first jab?


Yes, but blaming political parties on this forum is not going to change anything, all it will do is cause negativity and fights. I understand members frustrations, I am frustrated too.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 8, 2021)

Booked in for tomorrow eve.

Good timing really as I've planned a spreaders reunion party this weekend.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Mar 8, 2021)

So I get a text message invitation for stabbing, I get home and a letter with the same offer. What they don’t say is what’s on offer. It seems there will be a note on the door stating what they’ll give you that day. So if they are not offering a uk made product I’ll book another day until I get what I want.


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 8, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> So I get a text message invitation for stabbing, I get home and a letter with the same offer. What they don’t say is what’s on offer. It seems there will be a note on the door stating what they’ll give you that day. So if they are not offering a uk made product I’ll book another day until I get what I want.



It *might* be safe to assume the local GP's is Oxford, the big hubs AZ.

Sweeping generalisation but, better than nothing lol

AZ has less side effects I recon


----------



## mark61 (Mar 8, 2021)

My text says Oxford / AZ.


----------



## colinm (Mar 8, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> So I get a text message invitation for stabbing, I get home and a letter with the same offer. What they don’t say is what’s on offer. It seems there will be a note on the door stating what they’ll give you that day. So if they are not offering a uk made product I’ll book another day until I get what I want.


I hope this is a joke.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 8, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> It *might* be safe to assume the local GP's is Oxford, the big hubs AZ.
> 
> Sweeping generalisation but, better than nothing lol
> 
> AZ has less side effects I recon


Ummm.... That vaccine is Oxford/Astra-Zeneca .  Called that as it was a collaboration.  "Oxford/Astra-Zeneca" is one vaccine, it is not 2 vaccines -  "Oxford" OR "Astra-Zeneca"


----------



## Admin (Mar 8, 2021)

Tes and I had the Pfizer jab and had mild cold symptoms for about a week. I know people who have had the AZ Oxford jab and have had worst side effects but only for a couple of days.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 8, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> So I get a text message invitation for stabbing, I get home and a letter with the same offer. What they don’t say is what’s on offer. It seems there will be a note on the door stating what they’ll give you that day. So if they are not offering a uk made product I’ll book another day until I get what I want.
> 
> 
> colinm said:
> ...


I would be happy with any of the currently approved ones plus the new J&J one just approved in the US.

But .... I think if I were offered the Sputnik (Russian) or Sinovac (Chinese), I may well consider asking for a new appointment.
not that I don't trust the Chinese or Russian, but only as far as I can see them.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 8, 2021)

Possible side effects are on .gov sites.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...uk-recipients-on-covid-19-vaccine-astrazeneca

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...recipients-on-pfizerbiontech-covid-19-vaccine


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 8, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Ummm.... That vaccine is Oxford/Astra-Zeneca .  Called that as it was a collaboration.  "Oxford/Astra-Zeneca" is one vaccine, it is not 2 vaccines -  "Oxford" OR "Astra-Zeneca"



LOL. Blame the wine, by AZ, I meant the Pfizer one.

I am prone to a dose of stupid once in a while


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 8, 2021)

I have had every side affect on the AZ list apart from a lotto win.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 9, 2021)

We had ours a few weeks ago no side effects on the day but next day we had a very slight headache (we took paracetamol) and we felt really tired but day after we were ok my brother was diagnosed with covid a few day ago the day before he was due to get his jab!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 9, 2021)

The simple fact is everybody`s different and react differently to different vaccines.

1st, wife who had the AstraZeneca jab had a sore arm bad headache and felt generally off colour from the next day for 24 hours.

2nd, me who had the Pfizer jab just had a slight ache in my arm for a few hours the next day.

3rd,  daughter who also had the Pfizer jab had a really sore arm, bad headache and felt quite rough like she had a heavy cold for a couple of days.

All 3 of us are now fine and can`t wait for the 2nd jabs so    ..........................................................   as soon as you can Boris please


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 9, 2021)

It's easy to be glib and crack jokes - I'm one of the worst offenders.

Seriously not out of the woods yet.

A friend of mine informs me that 2 people known to her for a long time have died from covid this last week - a friend's daughter, age 47, and a customer at age 55. Don't know if they had underlying health conditions or not, but getting vaccinated is a serious business.


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 9, 2021)

Sharon the Cat said:


> It said 56+ on the news this morning. It went exactly the same with the last one. It didn't go down in 5 year increments like they originally listed. It was 65 & over, then 64 & over then 60 & over.


I think the 64 only came into it for vulnerable adults between 16-64... because the 65 and over group (vulnerable or not) had already been done.  Here's the JCVI list from .gov...

residents in a care home for older adults and their carers
all those 80 years of age and over and frontline health and social care workers
all those 75 years of age and over
all those 70 years of age and over and clinically extremely vulnerable individuals
all those 65 years of age and over
all individuals aged 16 years to 64 years with underlying health conditions which put them at higher risk of serious disease and mortality[footnote 3]
all those 60 years of age and over
all those 55 years of age and over
all those 50 years of age and over


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 9, 2021)

Minisorella said:


> I think the 64 only came into it for vulnerable adults between 16-64... because the 65 and over group (vulnerable or not) had already been done.  Here's the JVCI list from .gov...
> 
> residents in a care home for older adults and their carers
> all those 80 years of age and over and frontline health and social care workers
> ...



Neil got his letter last weekend (Saturday 6th March 2021).

Group 8, all those 55 years and over.


----------



## Jean (Mar 9, 2021)

runnach said:


> I have just this minute went back to ScotGov covid calculator. See below for detail for my age @ 64.
> 
> "This calculator estimates where you are in the queue to receive a Covid vaccine. It is based on the proportion of people vaccinated since December 8 - the government have vowed that all adults will be offered the first dose by July 31.
> Updated to latest figures, including the additional people newly identified with multiple risk factors that make them more vulnerable to Covid-19
> ...


My credentials, I work in the NHS that is as far as I will go with that. The government have set these proposed dates, there was a blip in supply in the last few weeks but this is picking up again. The vaccine centres are very efficient and will probably meet the targets.


----------



## mickymost (Mar 9, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Neil got his letter last weekend (Saturday 6th March 2021).
> 
> Group 8, all those 55 years and over.



I got mine exactly same day Marie.On Monday 8th yesterday I got the local Gp text Am now booked in for Tues 16th locally,within 6 miles at Community hall.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 9, 2021)

mickymost said:


> I got mine exactly same day Marie.On Monday 8th yesterday I got the local Gp text Am now booked in for Tues 16th locally,within 6 miles at Community hall.



Great! You'll be jabbed and over it in no time  

As a little reassurance, my particular CEV 'category' wasn't even tested in the vaccine trials, so I'm 100% guinea pig 

Don't be put off by some of the whinging willies with "man flu" symptoms on here!   
Reckon if you're reasonably fit and healthy you should be absolutely fine


----------



## colinm (Mar 9, 2021)

wildebus said:


> I would be happy with any of the currently approved ones plus the new J&J one just approved in the US.
> 
> But .... I think if I were offered the Sputnik (Russian) or Sinovac (Chinese), I may well consider asking for a new appointment.
> not that I don't trust the Chinese or Russian, but only as far as I can see them.


The next one along should be Moderna, then J&J, IIRC.
As for Sputnik and Sinovac, "Never say Never" is my motto.
It's very unlikely we will see Sinovac here, both for political and clinical reasons.
As for Sputnik, it's also unlikely due to political reasons, but there is some in the country, and a 'mix and match' of Sputnik and AZ is being investigated.
Either way they would need to be approved in this country, and I hope we won't just be taking their word on how effective they are.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 9, 2021)

colinm said:


> The next one along should be Moderna, then J&J, IIRC.
> As for Sputnik and Sinovac, "Never say Never" is my motto.
> It's very unlikely we will see Sinovac here, both for political and clinical reasons.
> As for Sputnik, it's also unlikely due to political reasons, but there is some in the country, and a 'mix and match' of Sputnik and AZ is being investigated.
> Either way they would need to be approved in this country, and I hope we won't just be taking their word on how effective they are.


Sputnik and Sinovac is getting used in Eastern Europe, with countries bypassing the EMA incompetence.  Sputnik is also likely to be approved in Germany for the same reason.  So it is possible it may be approved in the UK (but given the russians penchant for injecting people in attempts to kill them, probably unlikely).


----------



## wildebus (Mar 9, 2021)

runnach said:


> Sputnik is new brand name for Novichoc.


just one example as well.
Maybe people will start to realise why the reluctance?  Sputnik could well have come out of the same research facility in Russia that is their equivalent of Porton Down


----------



## mickymost (Mar 9, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Great! You'll be jabbed and over it in no time
> 
> As a little reassurance, my particular CEV 'category' wasn't even tested in the vaccine trials, so I'm 100% guinea pig
> 
> ...





Thank you Marie I hope your husband Neil has managed to arrange an appointment as well?


----------



## Tim120 (Mar 9, 2021)

All done for me. In and out in less than 15 minutes most of which was chatting to the retired nurse who gave the injection. Lovely lady, thanked her for what she had done previously and for what she is doing now.
No need to wait 15 minutes with the Oxford/AZ vaccine.


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 9, 2021)

Bit of a bugger for those of us born in December 1966 lol.... 

Getting closer though 
AND thankfully the numbers of you older duffers getting 'Done' seem to be improving things as a whole ;-)


----------



## colinm (Mar 9, 2021)

Looks like you are two lots away from being jabbed, and at the rate it's going that will be couple of weeks away, my best tip is if you haven't heard beforehand, go online later next week or week after and see if it allows you to book in.


----------



## mickymost (Mar 9, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Bit of a bugger for those of us born in December 1966 lol....
> 
> Getting closer though
> AND thankfully the numbers of you older duffers getting 'Done' seem to be improving things as a whole ;-)




I was born In December 1961 so have a Jab Appointment next Tues 16th so sometimes age helps BUT it would be great to be born in December 1966  and would be great to be 5 years younger but each year you young uns are catching us duffers  up.  And my Mrs who was  born 1955 had her 1st 3 weeks ago and I was in your shoes then awaiting my letter or text. Patience is all we need


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 9, 2021)

mickymost said:


> I was born In December 1961 so have a Jab Appointment next Tues 16th so sometimes age helps BUT it would be great to be born in December 1966  and would be great to be 5 years younger but each year you young uns are catching us duffers  up.  And my Mrs who was  born 1955 had her 1st 3 weeks ago and I was in your shoes then awaiting my letter or text. Patience is all we need



1961.... Blimey did they still have gas lights back then ;-) 

In all seriousness.... I'm happy to wait as I realise I'm pretty far down the list as a whole (even having pretty bad asthma) 
I'm so anti social as a general rule that the lockdown felt Normal for me.... 
Just meant I could stay home and not answer the door rather than having to drive miles to a deserted spot to avoid folks. 

Hopefully as, more and more folks get jabbed there will be enough folks resistant to the virus to keep the rate dropping even when the lockdown is lifted. 

There really has been some incredible work done by lots of folks to get things moving as they have done.


----------



## colinm (Mar 9, 2021)

I would note that the supply of vaccine is soon to increase, and more hubs are opening to deal with greater numbers needing first and second jab.


----------



## mickymost (Mar 9, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> 1961.... Blimey did they still have gas lights back then ;-)
> 
> In all seriousness.... I'm happy to wait as I realise I'm pretty far down the list as a whole (even having pretty bad asthma)
> I'm so anti social as a general rule that the lockdown felt Normal for me....
> ...




Mistericeman sorry to hear you suffer with asthma I realise how you must be suffering, and like yourself sadly my wife for a long time has suffered with panic attacks and nervousness  so like yourself we dont go far at the moment and havent been far since October 2019 (in campervan) and Dont answer the door although luckily we have a short drive with a locked gate so have no need to let anyone in. I do encourage us out to go for a local walk when Swmbo can face it but this doesnt happen often at present due to the situation we are in countrywide.

Im with you on your comment above about the virus rate dropping and yes hope the Vaccine is the get out of jail card we sorely need only time will tell?


----------



## mickymost (Mar 9, 2021)

colinm said:


> I would note that the supply of vaccine is soon to increase, and more hubs are opening to deal with greater numbers needing first and second jab.





Starting to get their act together now.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Mar 11, 2021)

Minisorella said:


> I think the 64 only came into it for vulnerable adults between 16-64... because the 65 and over group (vulnerable or not) had already been done.  Here's the JCVI list from .gov...
> 
> residents in a care home for older adults and their carers
> all those 80 years of age and over and frontline health and social care workers
> ...


No, that was the wording on the web site, nothing to do with vulnerability.

As it now says..............

*Who can use this service*
You can only use this service if any of the following apply:


you are aged 55 or over

Previously it has stated.
65 & over, then 64 & over then 60 & over, then 56 & over


----------



## Biggarmac (Mar 11, 2021)

They're doing the over 50's here in Lanarkshire now.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 11, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> They're doing the over 50's here in Lanarkshire now.


hopefull in the Borders I will get my "over 25's" invitation soon then"


----------



## mfw (Mar 11, 2021)

Dunno i'm still waiting and i'm over 60 although got a spot now west sussex not going to brighton which was offered


----------



## Phantom (Mar 11, 2021)

If I booked my jab through the NHS link that was texted to me the nearest centre was about 13 miles away. So instead I booked it through the Swiftqueue website at my local centre just 3 miles away! It seems odd that these two booking platforms have such different availability.


----------



## alcam (Mar 12, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> They're doing the over 50's here in Lanarkshire now.


Yes we are getting there . Over a third of 50-59 year olds vaccinated [in Scotland] now .
I'd like to think we could travel within Scotland [hopefully England and Wales too] sometime next month
[call me a cockeyed optimist]


----------



## wildebus (Mar 12, 2021)

alcam said:


> Yes we are getting there . Over a third of 50-59 year olds vaccinated [in Scotland] now .
> I'd like to think we could travel within Scotland [hopefully England and Wales too] sometime next month
> [call me a cockeyed optimist]


They are?  where did you see this info?


----------



## Biggarmac (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## alcam (Mar 12, 2021)

wildebus said:


> They are?  where did you see this info?


Slow but steady increase at the moment , apparently supply to UK will get back to previous levels in next week or so . Think we will see pretty rapid progress through the age groups after that .
Optimistic but not checking levels or filling water tank quite yet


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 12, 2021)

alcam said:


> Yes we are getting there . Over a third of 50-59 year olds vaccinated [in Scotland] now .
> I'd like to think we could travel within Scotland [hopefully England and Wales too] sometime next month
> [call me a cockeyed optimist]




You`re a cockeyed optimist


----------



## alcam (Mar 12, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> You`re a cockeyed optimist


Thank you .


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 12, 2021)

alcam said:


> Yes we are getting there . Over a third of 50-59 year olds vaccinated [in Scotland] now .



Statistics strike again. I bet that's CEV only.


----------



## alcam (Mar 12, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Statistics strike again. I bet that's CEV only.


Given our poor health statistics[!] you may be right . But 31% of 50-54 and 38% of 55-59 is quite a lot . Point is they have been vaccinated


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 12, 2021)

alcam said:


> Given our poor health statistics[!] you may be right . But 31% of 50-54 and 38% of 55-59 is quite a lot . Point is they have been vaccinated



The chart from Biggarmac shows probably still working on 65-69, definitely working on 60-64 so saying "  Over a third of 50-59 year olds vaccinated [in Scotland] now  " is misleading as it implies everyone over 59 is done, which doesn't appear to be the case.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 12, 2021)

alcam said:


> Thank you .




You`re very welcome


----------



## alcam (Mar 12, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> The chart from Biggarmac shows probably still working on 65-69, definitely working on 60-64 so saying "  Over a third of 50-59 year olds vaccinated [in Scotland] now  " is misleading as it implies everyone over 59 is done, which doesn't appear to be the case.


I was responding to Biggarmac's post about over 50s being vaccinated in his area . Baffled as to how you think I implied anything apart from what I stated ?
What I actually wrote was *'Over a third of 50-59 year olds vaccinated [in Scotland] now'*
Certainly not my intention to mislead . To avoid any possible confusion read below
96% of 65-69 , 46% of 60-64 vaccinated


----------



## mickymost (Mar 12, 2021)

alcam said:


> Yes we are getting there . Over a third of 50-59 year olds vaccinated [in Scotland] now .
> I'd like to think we could travel within Scotland [hopefully England and Wales too] sometime next month
> [call me a cockeyed optimist]



on www.gov.scot   3 days ago

Vacinations to those aged between 55 and _59_ years old (group 8 on the priority list) will begin week beginning 15 March, with those aged _50_-54 (group 9 on the priority list) starting to receive their injections the week after that.


so how have they already vaccinated over a third of 50 to 59 year olds in Scotland going by the gov.scot website on goggle they havent even started on those groups yet?  anyone on here in Scotland under 60 had their Jab in Normal Health?


----------



## mickymost (Mar 12, 2021)

Justed checked the www.gov.scot website to confirm

Vaccine roll-out continues at pace.
Invitations to coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccination appointments will start to be issued this week for people aged 50-59, who were not included in previous priority groups.
Vacinations to those aged between 55 and 59 years old (group 8 on the priority list) will begin week beginning 15 March, with those aged 50-54 (group 9 on the priority list) starting to receive their injections the week after that.
Over the next few weeks the volume of vaccine available to Scotland is expected to increase and provided these supplies arrive, the vaccination infrastructure in Scotland is ready to deliver around 400,000 vaccines a week from the end of the March.
The national vaccination programme is currently moving through group 6 on the priority list which includes those with particular underlying health conditions and unpaid carers. Next week a self-referral online service will launch to enable any eligible unpaid carers who have not received an invitation to register themselves.
In addition, 148,026 people (43%) in group seven – those aged 60-64 - have received their first dose.  
Heath Secretary Jeane Freeman said:
“I am delighted that Scotland’s COVID-19 vaccination programme is now able to move to the final stages of vaccinating the first nine priority groups before progressing to people aged under 50.
“We have always said delivery of the vaccination programme is subject to supply and on that basis I am confident we remain on target to offer a first vaccination to all those in the phase 1 priority groups by the middle of April and the remainder of the adult population by the end of July.
“The roll-out continues to deliver at pace, which is down to the enormous efforts of our vaccination teams. I would like to thank everyone who is working tirelessly to make this a success.
“When you are offered the vaccine please take up the invitation. The vaccination programme is one of three key ways we are working to beat this virus, along with our expanded testing programme to identify cases and break chains of transmission and the important lockdown restrictions everyone in Scotland must follow. All these measures work to greatest effect when they work together.”


----------



## 2cv (Mar 12, 2021)

I get mine on Tuesday. (64 with conditions so group 6).


----------



## mickymost (Mar 12, 2021)

2cv said:


> I get mine on Tuesday. (64 with conditions so group 6).




2cv thank you
Im in England near Skegness am 59 in Normal group and also get mine Tuesday so it seems Scotland is a tad behind maybe?


----------



## 2cv (Mar 12, 2021)

mickymost said:


> 2cv thank you
> Im in England near Skegness am 59 in Normal group and also get mine Tuesday so it seems Scotland is a tad behind maybe?



I respect that Phil has asked us not to comment on such things, so I’ll just say that I’m very lucky to be in a country that is ahead of most of the world in a speedy vaccine rollout.


----------



## alcam (Mar 12, 2021)

mickymost said:


> on www.gov.scot   3 days ago
> 
> Vacinations to those aged between 55 and _59_ years old (group 8 on the priority list) will begin week beginning 15 March, with those aged _50_-54 (group 9 on the priority list) starting to receive their injections the week after that.
> 
> ...


Getting more puzzled by some responses on here . Biggarmac posted that people in his area in their 50s were getting the vaccination . He also posted the the graphs from Public Health Scotland showing the percentages vaccinated by age group .
 I also quoted the data given by the Scottish government at lunchtime today . 
I honestly have no idea if all those people in their 50s , who have been vaccinated , have underlying health problems ? I just thought it was good they had been vaccinated
But yes , I suppose a straw poll on here will clear up this , apparent , mystery


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 12, 2021)

alcam said:


> Getting more puzzled by some responses on here . Biggarmac posted that people in his area in their 50s were getting the vaccination . He also posted the the graphs from Public Health Scotland showing the percentages vaccinated by age group .
> I also quoted the data given by the Scottish government at lunchtime today .
> I honestly have no idea if all those people in their 50s , who have been vaccinated , have underlying health problems ? I just thought it was good they had been vaccinated
> But yes , I suppose a straw poll on here will clear up this , apparent , mystery



Just as an aside, Biggarmac is a she - not the least bit relevant to he topic, just thought I'd mention it to avoid confusion. 

There is definitely a slight lag between Scotland and England, but the lag varies depending on exactly where you are in Scotland.
NB A few of us from north and south of the Border have been regularly comparing notes (ex-forum) since the vaccine roll outs first started.

We're just hoping that the vaccination program will keep on being rolled out across the tiers or 'cohorts' as promised 
(Gawd bless the centurions! )


----------



## alcam (Mar 12, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> *Just as an aside, Biggarmac is a she -* not the least bit relevant to he topic, just thought I'd mention it to avoid confusion.
> 
> There is definitely a slight lag between Scotland and England, but the lag varies depending on exactly where you are in Scotland.
> NB A few of us from north and south of the Border have been regularly comparing notes (ex-forum) since the vaccine roll outs first started.
> ...


No idea why I assumed she was a he ! My apologies to Biggarmac
I was quoting the age group figures for Scotland . Couldn't find figures for England so can't compare .
Thought it was good so many in their 50s had been vaccinated .
On the other hand if over a third of the Scottish population have serious , underlying health problems its not such good news


----------



## Biggarmac (Mar 13, 2021)

alcam said:


> No idea why I assumed she was a he ! My apologies to Biggarmac
> I was quoting the age group figures for Scotland . Couldn't find figures for England so can't compare .
> Thought it was good so many in their 50s had been vaccinated .
> On the other hand if over a third of the Scottish population have serious , underlying health problems its not such good news


Unnecessary apology accapted!
I suspect that many of the 50-59 group are health workers and unpaid carers.  
Meg


----------



## alcam (Mar 13, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> Unnecessary apology accapted!
> I suspect that many of the 50-59 group are health workers and unpaid carers.
> Meg


Cheers .
That is reassuring . I know our health record isn't wonderful but such a high percentage of the population in that age group being CEV(?) would have been alarming


----------



## wildebus (Mar 13, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> Unnecessary apology accapted!
> I suspect that many of the 50-59 group are health workers and unpaid carers.
> Meg


As well as "customer facing" essential jobs.
Lindas daughter got the vaccine following starting a new job at Specsavers - where you are inevitably in close face-to-face proximity with customers  (not sure if that would be classed as a 'Health Worker' job?)


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 13, 2021)

Just got my letter through from Tameside NHS.... Born December 1966 

So looks like I'll be getting harpooned at some point next week.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 13, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Just got my letter through from Tameside NHS.... Born December 1966
> 
> So looks like I'll be getting harpooned at some point next week.



Have you got your mobile registered with your GP ?

Over here in the Preston area anyone who has seemed to have got their appointments by text a good 7 - 14 days before the letters arrived.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 13, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> Have you got your mobile registered with your GP ?
> 
> Over here in the Preston area anyone who has seemed to have got their appointments by text a good 7 - 14 days before the letters arrived.



Don't think our GP surgery knows how to use mobiles


----------



## wildebus (Mar 13, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Don't think our GP surgery knows how to use mobiles


I think the Midwives might?


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 13, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> Have you got your mobile registered with your GP ?
> 
> Over here in the Preston area anyone who has seemed to have got their appointments by text a good 7 - 14 days before the letters arrived.



Nope... I only have contact by letter


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 13, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Nope... I only have contact by letter



Ditto


----------



## mickymost (Mar 13, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Nope... I only have contact by letter




My wife got the text before the letter which arrived 3 days after she had made an appointent by mobile.I got It the other way around the letter 3 days before the Text came through from GP


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 13, 2021)

wildebus said:


> As well as "customer facing" essential jobs.
> Lindas daughter got the vaccine following starting a new job at Specsavers - where you are inevitably in close face-to-face proximity with customers  (not sure if that would be classed as a 'Health Worker' job?)


Yes, it's under that umbrella  My great nephew in his early 20s also works in Specsavers and got his vaccination in late January. His official invitation text quoted the category as "Health and Social Care worker" and he had to take proof of employment with him. He was the first one in my entire extended family to be jabbed!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 13, 2021)

However different regions/areas in the UK are doing it we seem to be shuffling closer to getting more of the population vaccinated.

As we're all part of this big experiment that's got to be a good thing in my book.

Hopefully brings us all a little closer to some freedom, even if it's cautious and still restrictive to start with


----------



## mickymost (Mar 13, 2021)

Minisorella said:


> Yes, it's under that umbrella  My great nephew in his early 20s also works in Specsavers and got his vaccination in late January. His official invitation text quoted the category as "Health and Social Care worker" and he had to take proof of employment with him. He was the first one in my entire extended family to be jabbed!




So he in theory was the young "Guinea pig" (meant nicely)


----------



## mickymost (Mar 13, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> As we're all part of this big experiment that's got to be a good thing in my book.
> 
> Hopefully brings us all a little closer to some freedom, even if it's cautious and still restrictive to start with




Marie I still think we have a long way to go sadly.Do you think this too?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 13, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Marie I still think we have a long way to go sadly.Do you think this too?



Yup, 'fraid so


----------



## Martin P (Mar 13, 2021)

Funny. There is a vac centre 3 miles down the road from me but Ive been offered a jab 20 miles away!
Think I will leave it a couple of weeks and see if things change


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 13, 2021)

Martin P said:


> Funny. There is a vac centre 3 miles down the road from me but Ive been offered a jab 20 miles away!
> Think I will leave it a couple of weeks and see if things change



20 miles is nothing, get it done


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 13, 2021)

Martin P said:


> Funny. There is a vac centre 3 miles down the road from me but Ive been offered a jab 20 miles away!
> Think I will leave it a couple of weeks and see if things change


I agree with Steve... get it done! In that 2 weeks, your protection will have kicked in nicely 
Plus I'd love such a great excuse to go for a day out somewhere 20 miles away


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 13, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> 20 miles is nothing, get it done



Agreed     look on it as an opportunity to give the car a decent run as well


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 13, 2021)

Daughter got her text today....she's only 37 without any underlying conditions. The only thing I can think that has triggered the call is that she had gestational diabetes. Wonder if key words are being used as a trigger, Her husband, 3 years older with blood pressure and working for Royal mail  hasn't heard anything. 
Having had the virus, we arn't having any jaba till june/July on the advice of David's oncologist. He also said that although we would get 2 jabs we only really need one as a booster.


----------



## Pedalman (Mar 14, 2021)

mickymost said:


> If one doesn't rush to book at Hub will the local centre run by local Gp contact me?


Not if your local doc surgery isn't signed up to do jabs.
I had to travel 65 miles one way for my first jab but was told that more centres are opening all the time and I should call back after my first to see if there was a closer one opening . I did call and got an appointment 15 miles away for my second jab.


----------



## blights (Mar 14, 2021)

Down to Cohort 9 in my local area already so jabbing 50 and over , a lot quicker than anyone expected almost makes you think did they have a shed load in stock ready from the first orders that went in some prior to approval and are releasing them slowly to look like we are accepting deliveries rather than just collecting from the stores  :0 Just saying


----------



## SquirrellCook (Mar 15, 2021)

We're done with the Astra today, I just felt a little prick!


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 15, 2021)

Your Covid jab is booked at Oxford Park Sports Centre - 1 on 19/03/2021 at 16:50. PLEASE DON'T ATTEND BEFORE YOUR APPOINTMENT. Booking code: 
For further information regarding the vaccination site and specific steps to take before and while you are at the site please visit https://tamesideandglossop.nhsvaccinations.co.uk/

Friday for me....


----------



## Martin P (Mar 15, 2021)

Trouble is my boss wont give me the time off!


----------



## barryd (Mar 15, 2021)

Thats me 1st jab done then. In and out at the Richardson in Barnard Castle in five minutes.  Im not happy though. The bloke that gave me my jab looked familiar.  He said "Ah haaa! We have been expecting you Mr Dobson, Mwhahahahahaaaa".


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 22, 2021)

First jab done on Friday.... Astra Zeneca
Very efficient and painless (didn't even notice he'd done it) 
Felt fine Friday night... 
Sat morning started with a sniffle and by late afternoon felt rotten like a bad cold, shivery and achey.... 

Sunday morning felt as right as rain Barring a arm that felt like someone had thumped me. 

Roll on the next one.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 22, 2021)

Im starting to come round after over 3 weeks, shiscababs stoped no headache,but dizzy sometimes and legs a tad weak but getting better.


----------

